# Stihl 028 Woodboss?



## NovaMan (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi. I need a chainsaw to cut firewood, but I don't want to buy a piece of junk. I've done some research, but I think it's time to talk to the experts. I went to my local shop today (Stihl and Husky dealer), and they have a couple 028 Woodbosses for $225 each. One has a 16" bar, the other has an 18" bar, and apparently they're both about 15 years old. They come with a 30 day labor guarantee, and they've been torn down, checked out, and refurbished. Does that sound like a fair deal, or is it a little pricey?

But wait, there's more!
What are the specs on the 028 WB (bore, stroke, bhp, rpm, weight, etc.)? How does it compare to the other 028 models?
I'm a gearhead; can the 028 WB be souped up?
I'm guessing they have a long stroke and small bore; what are the opinions on that combination versus a big bore and short stroke?
Should I wait for a different saw or a better deal to come along?


----------



## Diesel JD (Jan 31, 2006)

*good saw is it what you want?*

I can't comment on saw value or what mods are feasible...but the 028 was and is very highly thought of. There is a site here somebody will hopefully pop in with the link, or know teh specs off the top of their heads...but you could do a search for acresnet saw page(I think that's right)that guy has just about any conceivable saw specs available, for sure he'd have the 028WB. I think it's about 3 cubes though. I think you would not be disappointed with an 028. I have owned 3 Stihls and just sold another for a friend, having run it a few times before I'd sell it. All of them have been very good. All you ahve to do is determine if a) you want to plunk down that kind of money for an old saw and b) if it's enough saw for your needs. If it's just occaisonal use/firewood I think it will be more than enough. If you ever cut big wood you might wait around for a good used 038 Magnum or 044 or just plunk down teh big bucks ofr a new 440 but if you just need a good reliable firewood saw the 028 will be awesoem for that.


----------



## Diesel JD (Jan 31, 2006)

*specs 028WB*

www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/ed1d...83971384aaeecdb288256ded0075d27f?OpenDocument
actually this should take you to the specs for it. Hope it works,
J.D.


----------



## clearance (Jan 31, 2006)

I bought a Stihl 028 Super in '87, it was a good little saw, ran it hard cutting little trees under the powerlines for months, first real saw job I had. Its a 30 day guarantee, take it and use it. You are a chemist I see, being a weekend warrior there is no real need for a bigger saw. Make sure the bar is good and straight with a new chain.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 31, 2006)

*028 WoodBoss*

Bore is 44 mm, stroke 31 mm, and it is 47 cc as the link posted above states.

I do not have a confirmed or official hp number, but my partly educated guess is about 3.2 hp.

It is a bit heavy for its power, but not really bad.
Anyway, I think a used 026 is a better option......:taped:


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jan 31, 2006)

The 028's are generally considered bullet proof, nice little saws. I'd say $225 for a clean, refurbished saw with a warrantee is a fair price. If they look good, and you're comfortable with your dealer, I say go for it if you like.

Jeff


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 31, 2006)

The Woodboss is an older version of the 028 - has an aluminum tank (instead of plastic) and has points instead of Electronic ignition. They are great saws, but make sure you get one with low mileage - they are after all 20-25 years old... The 028 Super mentioned earlier is a really nice saw, but very hard to find.

Don't be put off by points ignitions - they produce more spark at lower recoil speeds than their electronic counterparts...

If you're really wanting a WB, I have one I've just gone through...


----------



## NovaMan (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. 

The age of the saws and not knowing the owners and how they treated the saws worries me. How can I tell how much life they have left in them?


----------



## retoocs555 (Jan 31, 2006)

NovaMan said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> The age of the saws and not knowing the owners and how they treated the saws worries me. How can I tell how much life they have left in them?



Off the top of my head...

Pull the muffler off and look at the piston. Ask for a compression reading. Look at the bottom of the saw to see how scratched up it is and how much paint is missing. See if it's really clean under all the covers. Handle the saw quite a bit and make sure it doesn't feel loose from slopy AV mounts.

Thats what I'd do if I were looking at a saw in your situation.


----------



## NovaMan (Jan 31, 2006)

What is the minimum acceptable compression? How is the compression checked on a chainsaw? Thread the gauge into the spark plug hole, make sure the choke is off, hold the throttle wide open and pull the cord?

The guy said the saws are about 15 years old, which would put them right at the end of the 028 production run. If they really are "only" 15 years old (and not 20-25), shouldn't they have electronic ignition?


----------



## whatsnext (Jan 31, 2006)

JMO but I would think that's at least $50 too high per saw. You could get a better deal than that just about once a week at the trading post here at AS. A nice, and modded, 026 just sold today for only $25 more and I just sold a real nice 028 AV Electronic Quickstop for $186 on ebay and thought it was a fair deal for me and the buyer. If you have to pay sales tax on top of the $225 that would cover some freight. The mods here do not want dealers to exsist on the Trading Post unless the pay sponsorship fees, which is fair, but it discourages people like me who are not dealers from offering you a saw, if I had one, for fear of getting banned. You might want to ask them to start a "wanted to buy" sticky at the Trading Post because I'm sure you would get better offers than the one you've found. 
John...

BTW, I do not have a saw to offer you so please don't PM me.

Also, IMO, the 028 is kind of wimpy. Very durable but it has to be because it's kind of slow. I think you'd be better off with a more modern saw.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 1, 2006)

You can't really compare prices on Ebay to local store prices.. It's almost impossible to get a real comparison as to condition, and on Ebay there is no going back to the store for a fix or refund... $225 is quite fair for a real clean saw with a store warranty. Around here they sell for up to $300 for a late model version, and $225 is the low end for anything decent.


----------



## whatsnext (Feb 1, 2006)

Lakeside, I just assumed that since the saws had been torn down that meant that they probably were not 'real nice' but they could be now, who knows. I guess I've gotton spoiled by good pricing here in KC but I don't see much value in a 30 day warrenty because all they are covering is a possible bad reassembly after their tear down. I doubt the original poster would wear the saw out in that time frame and if it had a factory defect it would have already shown up. I don't think it's unfair to compare prices here at AS, on ebay, and at a store. They're all prices. Just my opinion any way and that's what he asked for. I thought $225 was too high and can't understand why anyone would pay $300 for an 028WB unless it was NIB and they were a collector of NIB saws. I'd buy a week old MS290 for that and cut a lot more wood. I didn't think the original poster was a collector but I may have missed that in the first post. And do we really want to recomend a WB when a AV would be much nicer. The WB is a heavy, old, relatively slow, but very durable saw.
John..


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 1, 2006)

whatsnext said:


> Lakeside, I just assumed that since the saws had been torn down that meant that they probably were not 'real nice' but they could be now, who knows. I guess I've gotton spoiled by good pricing here in KC but I don't see much value in a 30 day warrenty because all they are covering is a possible bad reassembly after their tear down. I doubt the original poster would wear the saw out in that time frame and if it had a factory defect it would have already shown up. I don't think it's unfair to compare prices here at AS, on ebay, and at a store. They're all prices. Just my opinion any way and that's what he asked for. I thought $225 was too high and can't understand why anyone would pay $300 for an 028WB unless it was NIB and they were a collector of NIB saws. I'd buy a week old MS290 for that and cut a lot more wood. I didn't think the original poster was a collector but I may have missed that in the first post. And do we really want to recomend a WB when a AV would be much nicer. The WB is a heavy, old, relatively slow, but very durable saw.
> John..



I don't see much difference in weight or opertion of any of the 028 WB or AV (except the "Super").

The 30 day warranty will show most problems... It's mainly to give the user time to actually prove the saw. Most saws either work well or quickly show their problems. I'd doubt most 028 resale saws have been "torn down" anyhow - just cleaned up and fuel/carb etc fixed.


----------



## NovaMan (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not a collector, I just need a saw to cut firewood. The vast majority of chainsaw-wielding people I have talked to have said Stihl is the best, and Husky seems to be second in popularity.
The shop in question also has a 3 year old Husky 345, but they had to replace the piston. That kinda makes me feel uneasy about the saw.
Edit: this shop tears down all their used saws in order to check them thoroughly. They don't want me coming back to them with problems; they want me to be a satisfied customer. At least that's the vibe I got from talking to the guy for half an hour.

Perhaps I should rephrase my question:
I cut firewood for personal use, and it's not my primary heat source. I have a 14" Wen electric chainsaw that works OK, but I need a saw I can take into the woods too. I really only do about an hour or two of sawing per week. What should I look for?


----------



## whatsnext (Feb 2, 2006)

If you think the shop knows more than you I would look at the 345 and I'm not a Husky guy. It's lighter, quieter, has anti-vibe, as is just WAY more modern. I ran a 340 the other day and really thought it was nice for a small saw. If they put a new piston in without a new cylider they must have thought it was OK or they wasted their time doing the work. It doesn't sound like you'll be wearing saws out too quickly so you want easy starting and good ergonomics and, of course, more power than your electric.
John


----------



## NovaMan (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup, new piston in the old cylinder. Apparently the scoring wasn't quite bad enough to require a new cylinder, and he says the compression checks out... but it still makes me feel uneasy. I'm used to Chevy V8s, and I would never replace a piston without honing at the very least.

Also, the Husky has some features that put me off a little, like the plastic crankcase and less HP than the Stihls. Maybe I should wait for a different used saw? I'm hoping that if I don't horribly neglect and mistreat the saw, it will last for a decade or two.


----------



## tony marks (Feb 2, 2006)

while 225 is top dollar on todays market ,if u get one that has been treated good ,id rather have it than most saws in its class. very dependable,strong enuff with sharp chain . one of the few saws ive owned that could be taken to the woods ,and not worry about a backup saw.my bet is u would be glad u got it .in my opinion the 028 has the distinction of being one of the few pro type saws that were bought primarily by homeowners.hence not worked to death.. if its in good shape ,starts easy and cuts strong, get it. . then u got u saw worries over . jmo


----------



## NovaMan (Feb 6, 2006)

When did the EPA make saws lousy?


----------



## wagonwheeler (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd recommend talking to Lakeside about his 028WB he mentioned.


----------



## clearance (Feb 6, 2006)

Nova, the new saws made by both Husky and Stihl are fast, light and powerfull but they will not stand up to the same use/abuse of the older saws they made, and are more complicated, fact. New piston, $225 with a 30 day return, what do you more do you expect from an old saw? A 266xp with the steel brake, still in the original box?....my dream.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 6, 2006)

wagonwheeler said:


> I'd recommend talking to Lakeside about his 028WB he mentioned.



Sorry, sold in an instant, to another AS member who drove 60 miles to pick it up!


----------



## NovaMan (Feb 6, 2006)

clearance said:


> $225 with a 30 day return, what do you more do you expect from an old saw?


 That's just the thing: I'm not comfortable with a 15 year old saw that may have been beaten within an inch of its life and might give up the ghost in a year.
I hate it that the EPA has to ruin everything I like, and I dislike it that new saws are more complicated, which makes me want an older saw... but maybe not 15 years old. So what year did Stihl start making complicated saws with lousy carburetors, more restrictive mufflers, and less HP?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 6, 2006)

NovaMan said:


> That's just the thing: I'm not comfortable with a 15 year old saw that may have been beaten within an inch of its life and might give up the ghost in a year.
> I hate it that the EPA has to ruin everything I like, and I dislike it that new saws are more complicated, which makes me want an older saw... but maybe not 15 years old. So what year did Stihl start making complicated saws with lousy carburetors, more restrictive mufflers, and less HP?




Not all 15 year old (or 25 year old) saws have been beaten - some have barely been used. I get homeowner 031,032, 041 and 028 all the time that barely have the paint scratched. Remember, there were no "homeowner" Stihls in that era, so they bought what was available, and they were what the "pro" of the day bought - no choice. I see see two years old saws have definitely been beaten to death...

My top choices - homeowner 028 , 028S, or if later models are what you want - 026, 034 super, 036 from 1990 to 2000. You can get them cheap, a quick fuel system overhaul and they are good as new.

EPA? Around 1998 progressing up to today... Oh yes, they work fine even today... a couple of 10ths of a HP less is like using your new chain for a couple of cuts - no big deal. More complicated? hardly, and in fact much easier to work on...


----------



## buck futter (Feb 7, 2006)

fwiw about 3 months ago I saw a 028 at a local shop for $150 that is a definate go get it. For $225 I would spend another 60 buck buy a brand new husky 350 and you now everything is new not refurbished you would have a 2 year warrantee and for as little as you sound like you would use it it would last a very long time with any reasonable maintenance.


Buck


----------



## timber (Feb 7, 2006)

*that are the scpas*

Model: 028 WOODBOSS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MANUFACTURED BY: STIHL ANDREAS MASCHINENFABRIK 
STUTTGART, GERMANY 
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER: 
YEAR INTRODUCED: 
YEAR DISCONTINUED: 
ENGINE DISPLACEMENT: 47 cc (2.87 cu. in.) 
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS: 1 
CYLINDER BORE: 
PISTON STROKE: 
CYLINDER TYPE: Aluminum with chrome plated cylinder 
INTAKE METHOD: Piston ported 
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.: 
WEIGHT : 5.2 kg (11.5 lbs.) powerhead only 
OPERATOR CONFIGURATION: One Man operation 
HANDLEBAR SYSTEM: Rigid 
CHAIN BRAKE: none 
CLUTCH: Centrifugal 
DRIVE TYPE: Direct 
CONSTRUCTION: Die cast magnesium 
MAGNETO TYPE: Bosch flywheel magneto 
CARBURETOR: 
MAJOR REPAIR KIT: 
MINOR REPAIR KIT: 
AIR FILTER SYSTEM: 
STARTER TYPE: Automatic rewind 
OIL PUMP: Automatic 
OPERATING RPM: 
IGNITION TIMING: 
BREAKER POINT SETTING: 
FLYWHEEL/COIL AIR GAP: 
SPARK PLUG TYPE: 
SPARK PLUG GAP: 
CRANKSHAFT MAIN BEARINGS: 
FUEL TANK CAPACITY: 520 ml (17.5 fl. oz.) 
FUEL OIL RATIO: 40:1 
RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE: Regular grade 
MIX OIL SPECIFICATION: Stihl chain saw mix oil 
CHAIN PITCH: .325 in. 
CHAIN TYPE: 
BAR MOUNT PATTERN: 
SHORTEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 40 cm (16 in.) 
LONGEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 53 cm (21 in.) 
COLOUR SCHEME: Grey with Orange top 
PAINT CODES: 
ILLUSTRATED PARTS LIST: 
SERVICE MANUAL


----------



## timber (Feb 7, 2006)

*that are the scpas*

Model: 028 WOODBOSS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MANUFACTURED BY: STIHL ANDREAS MASCHINENFABRIK 
STUTTGART, GERMANY 
SERIES OR ASSEMBLY NUMBER: 
YEAR INTRODUCED: 
YEAR DISCONTINUED: 
ENGINE DISPLACEMENT: 47 cc (2.87 cu. in.) 
NUMBER OF CYLINDERS: 1 
CYLINDER BORE: 
PISTON STROKE: 
CYLINDER TYPE: Aluminum with chrome plated cylinder 
INTAKE METHOD: Piston ported 
MANUFACTURER ADVERTISED H.P.: 
WEIGHT : 5.2 kg (11.5 lbs.) powerhead only 
OPERATOR CONFIGURATION: One Man operation 
HANDLEBAR SYSTEM: Rigid 
CHAIN BRAKE: none 
CLUTCH: Centrifugal 
DRIVE TYPE: Direct 
CONSTRUCTION: Die cast magnesium 
MAGNETO TYPE: Bosch flywheel magneto 
CARBURETOR: 
MAJOR REPAIR KIT: 
MINOR REPAIR KIT: 
AIR FILTER SYSTEM: 
STARTER TYPE: Automatic rewind 
OIL PUMP: Automatic 
OPERATING RPM: 
IGNITION TIMING: 
BREAKER POINT SETTING: 
FLYWHEEL/COIL AIR GAP: 
SPARK PLUG TYPE: 
SPARK PLUG GAP: 
CRANKSHAFT MAIN BEARINGS: 
FUEL TANK CAPACITY: 520 ml (17.5 fl. oz.) 
FUEL OIL RATIO: 40:1 
RECOMMENDED FUEL OCTANE: Regular grade 
MIX OIL SPECIFICATION: Stihl chain saw mix oil 
CHAIN PITCH: .325 in. 
CHAIN TYPE: 
BAR MOUNT PATTERN: 
SHORTEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 40 cm (16 in.) 
LONGEST GUIDE BAR SUPPLIED: 53 cm (21 in.) 
COLOUR SCHEME: Grey with Orange top 
PAINT CODES: 
ILLUSTRATED PARTS LIST: 
SERVICE MANUAL


----------



## NovaMan (Feb 7, 2006)

So how does an 026 compare to an 028 Wood Boss? What's a reasonable price for a good used 026?


----------



## clearance (Feb 7, 2006)

Nova- quit dithering, get the saw and cut something, in all the time/days you have been asking questions over a couple of hundred bucks you could have been bucking wood. Sh&t or get of the pot, fish or cut bait. do something.


----------



## TimberPig (Feb 7, 2006)

NovaMan said:


> So how does an 026 compare to an 028 Wood Boss? What's a reasonable price for a good used 026?



Newer, lighter, and a little more power.

Probably $200-350, maybe a little less. Price depends upon what the market will pay, some will pay more than others.


----------



## NovaMan (Feb 7, 2006)

clearance said:


> Nova- quit dithering, get the saw and cut something...


 I would if you guys could be unanimous.
I'll see if the dealer knows the history on the 028s, but I think I might wait for an 026.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 7, 2006)

unanimous? on AS? ha!


----------



## tony marks (Feb 7, 2006)

u will be fine with an 026 also. 2lbs lighter to.asuming u get a good one


----------



## whatsnext (Feb 7, 2006)

Wait a minute. I thought we all agreed that NovaMan needed a heavy old saw that's equiped with points. Now someone has suggested an 026? What he really needs to find is a nice clean XL. Nothing says 'tough and durable' like an old Homey.
John..


----------



## clearance (Feb 7, 2006)

Quit talking to Nova, the guy is wasting our time, can't make up his mind, like a woman picking a ring. Stand in the middle of the road and your'e gonna get run over. We are here to log, not #^&* the dog. On the ball or down the road.


----------



## NovaMan (Feb 8, 2006)

clearance said:


> Quit talking to Nova, the guy is wasting our time, can't make up his mind, like a woman picking a ring.


 Them's fightin' words!
I'm trying to figure out what is the best saw for me. If you're not interested in helping, please go elsewhere.


----------



## tony marks (Feb 8, 2006)

kinda hard to fight over the internet ,at least from my defenition of fight. but i do understand your irritation. good luck with u saw.


----------



## NovaMan (Feb 9, 2006)

OK, what about an 026 with a "beautiful" piston and cylinder for $275?

Anybody got the specs on the 026? There was hardly any info on acresinternet.com.


----------



## NovaMan (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, I'm off to buy the 026 and some safety gear.


----------



## begleytree (Feb 10, 2006)

go for it. let us know how you like it
-Ralph


----------



## NovaMan (Feb 10, 2006)

Something happened while the mechanic was tuning the saw, and now the piston and cylinder are scored. I'm not out any money, but the place doesn't have any other 026s. :bang:


----------



## clearance (Feb 11, 2006)

Allright, coolomundo, now ya can get the 028 we advised you to get in the first place.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 11, 2006)

NovaMan said:


> Something happened while the mechanic was tuning the saw, and now the piston and cylinder are scored. I'm not out any money, but the place doesn't have any other 026s. :bang:




I can sell you an 026 (1999 model), in "like new condition" for $285. Dual screw carb fitted, muffler lightly modded...


And my cylinder and muffler are "beautiful".


----------



## ozark (Feb 12, 2006)

*028 Specifications*

Sthhl single-cylinder, two-stroke engine
Piston disp. 74 cm3 (2.86 cu.in)
Cylinder bore: 42 mm (1.65 in)
Piston stroke: 31 mm (1.22 in)
IGNITION SYS.
For types AV & AVQ
Principle: Breaker-controlled magneto
ignetion timing:2,1....2,3 mm
Point gap: (0.083...0.091 in)
before TDC
0,35....0,5 mm
(0.014...0.016 in)
Spark plug: Bosch WSR 6 F or Champion RCJ 6 Y, heat value 200
Gap 0,5 mm (0.02 in)
Thread, M14 x 1,25; 9,5 mm (0.37 in) long
Carburetor: Omniposition diaphragm carb w/integral fuel pump.
Fuel mix: ratio 1:40 Stihl oil, 1:25 for other two-stroke oils


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 13, 2006)

NovaMan said:


> Well, I'm off to buy the 026 and some safety gear.


Good decision!  

More power and less weight than the 028WB.


----------



## JPP (Feb 13, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> I can sell you an 026 (1999 model), in "like new condition" for $285. Dual screw carb fitted, muffler lightly modded...
> 
> 
> And my cylinder and muffler are "beautiful".




Where were you two weeks ago...I would have jumped on that 026 in a heart beat.   
I just bought a brand new MS280 but haven't cut with it yet.


----------

